# What to do ref a mortgage? Help!!



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all

Looking for advice as what to do ref enquirying about a mortgage. My gf has a house but we've just seen a house but hence how quick can we look our options.

I currently pay rent so I may need the mortgage as there's a chance the gf could put the money from her house as her half 

But for speed wise for now do we both apply but run the risk of 2nd stamp duty.

But also for me to get a higher rate of mortgage?would we do best applying together.

Just wanting to keep costs low and no pick a 2nd house stamp duty

Many thanks


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Need to speak to a registered independent mortgage advisor. Speak to friends and find out who they used

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking for advice as what to do ref enquirying about a mortgage. My gf has a house but we've just seen a house but hence how quick can we look our options.
> 
> ...


Lee,

Brother in Law is a Mortgage advisor if you want I can give you his number to arrange a meeting at his branch and he is in Sutton Coldfield centre and should be able to give you advise on what is best. Just let me know or send me a text and I will pass on his details.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Currently considering mortgages myself. Don't know if you frequent Pistonheads but Sarnie over on there would be my recommendation. Been speaking with him recently and his knowledgeable and most helpful. His based near Birmingham Airport so not a million miles away although most correspondence can be done by email/phone.


----------

